

Apple iWork, lost features and iOS - plg


======
plg
Apple's Pages (iWork) can no longer open .rtf files!? In fact Pages can no
longer open some of my "old" Pages files. I just get an error msg. Has Apple
plain given up on word processors?

Or is this a sign that they have given up on file systems? If OSX iWork has
been cut off at the legs to make it 100% compatible with iWork on iOS (which
has far fewer features) is this then a sign that Apple's long term plan is to
eliminate the desktop altogether from its products?

In any case in light of all of this why should I use iWork? I don't feel like
I can trust it.

PS I've been using LaTeX for 21 years now and it has never ever let me down.
In fact just last week I compiled a 20 yr old LaTeX file with no problems.

